# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > FABtotum Forum >  FABtotum Personal Fabricator

## Eddie

The FABtotum was a very successful Indiegogo project, that raised over $584,000.  Check out the video below.

----------


## Cadfab3d@hotmail.com

OMG im in I think im in love!!!!

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

The FABtotum PRISM is a new add on for the original FABtotum Personal Fabricator that adds Stereolithography to the list of desktop manufacturing processes it can perform. The PRISM module includes a new head attachment as well as a resin vat that connects to the printing bed. The new module was just launched on Indiegogo and is the first of several new printing heads the Italian company is promising, including a laser cutting and engraving head. You can read more over on 3DPrint.com.  More details on this new product can be found here: http://3dprint.com/91202/fabtotum-prism-sla-3d/


Below is a picture of the new PRISM:

----------

